# Pregnant Goats in the Sun



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wish is the traditional and is due in March. Addy is the paint with a brown saddle and is due Feb 28th, and of course, Cosmo is the big fat one sitting! :ROFL: Cosmo's ligs couldn't be much harder :hair: :GAAH: and her udder is not seeming to grow today. :sigh: I'm sure she'll wait till we are gone at church tomorrow!! :GAAH:


I raked all the loose hay out of the goat barn today and Wish had a blast messing around in it. ) That is what all the hay they are in is.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I feel like you have not completely lost it yet. Once you do then she will kid for ya. Your does look so nice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Poor cosmo!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No... not quite yet. ) I really felt dissapointed when I felt her ligs and they were as hard as ever today though! We have a REALLY busy day tomorrow and I don't want to miss it!! Today would have been so perfect... Oh well. They'll come eventually!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whens the next full moon?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tuesday I think...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The torture of waiting ...is just terrible...they all look so big... you would think... they would want those kids out of there...LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

look at those "fat and sassies" lounging around in the sun! Can't get much better than that!! And what a super way to drive you nuts-o! :laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

If it's a perfect day for you...they will wait! Haha... Today would have been good for my doe to kid too..of course, nothing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> If it's a perfect day for you...they will wait! Haha... Today would have been good for my doe to kid too..of course, nothing!


 Isn't that the truth.... :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, there is a full moon tomorrow night, so maybe Cosmo will go then. ? :shrug: I tried to research that whole full moon thing and most people say their does will go 3 days before or after the full moon. I sure hope she has them soon! ray: ray: I love kidding season..yet dread it because of this terrible waiting!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

babies!!!!! :leap: Good luck! Can't wait to see what they give you!


----------

